# Worst Post-Fight Celebration You've Seen



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Just wanted to lighten the mood on an early Saturday morning. So the thread title speaks for itself. GIF's if you got em, descriptions if you don't.


My nominee: Din Thomas with the "....WTF?" Dance.


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

Anderson Silvas little dance, youre brazillian not hawaiin :dunno:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Kendall Grove. 
He pretends to bury someone with a shovel.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rude boy's dance after KTFO Hightower.

And of course the infamous Mark Coleman rope jump.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Kurt Pellegrino made me wince with his break dancing. I was very embarassed for him.

Troy Mandaloniz little hula thing recently was pretty lame.

Ortiz gravedigger thing has gotten stale.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> Kurt Pellegrino made me wince with his break dancing. I was very embarassed for him.
> 
> Troy Polamalus' little hula thing recently was pretty lame.
> 
> *Ortiz gravedigger thing has gotten stale*.


It's not like he's had any graves to dig lately, other than that of his own career.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Does Karo Parisyan singing count as a post fight celebration?


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Troy Mandaloniz

and his Hula-Girl victory dance in defeating "Rob Schneider with hair-dye" Richie Hightower. That name works better than "Dirty Samurai".


----------



## leo (Jun 22, 2007)

i always hated chuck lidell's scream while running backwards. it looks like hes about to trip every time


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> And of course the infamous Mark Coleman rope jump.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

GMW said:


> Does Karo Parisyan singing count as a post fight celebration?


That was beautiful.

and I got to see Tito do it twice last year after Shamrock, that was way two times to much. But yes, let's hope Tito won't finish another dude aslong as his career goes.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Rude Boy...did he try to add a pelvic pop to the hula dance? WTF?


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

kds13 said:


>



that was hilarious... and what was he tring to do?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

kds13 said:


>


Omg, that's horrible......


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> that was hilarious... and what was he tring to do?


:laugh: You'd have to ask him...the world may never know.


This was what made me want to make this thread...I had to wait till my roommate made a GIF for me cause I have no idea how to do it.

Antonio Silva...proving no one over 300 lbs. should do cartwheels.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

i hate myself for saying this but, i never liked bas' mid air splits! i love bas but eh idk


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

mercom said:


> i hate myself for saying this but, i never liked bas' mid air splits! i love bas but eh idk


Wow...thats a first. At least you're honest.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

kds13 said:


>


Who did he beat? I don't know if anything can beat that, but I'm not sure if he does it anymore but Wanderlei's little hopping on one leg in a circle was stupid.


----------



## gopens (Oct 5, 2007)

Lebens stupid eye brow raise while he points at the camera. Chris is such a tool. But I would say Rude Boys is the worst dance.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

kds13 said:


>


Lmao, hillarious..


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

the fact that I read this exact topic within the same period time of reading it on sherdog irritates me :thumbsdown:


----------



## rchristie0 (May 27, 2007)

RobZombie said:


> Anderson Silvas little dance, youre brazillian not hawaiin :dunno:


hes dancing "samba" brazilian dance, not hawain, :confused03:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I dug the Mark Coleman jump. Anything that guy does has me in stitches. He's like Ken Shamrock funny, in that he could make a face and I'd just be rolling over in laughter.

Not really sure if this counts, but Frank Trigg flipping off Dennis Hallman after winning at UFC 48. I've always found that to be extremely petty, but then again, it's Frank Trigg.

Also, Horn spitting on Burkman.

I really liked Din doing the Harlem Shake. 

The hula dance was indeed terrible. Just stop, please, and I was born in Hawaii.


----------



## gonzo21 (Oct 15, 2006)

I Thought Anderson Silva Was Playing The Air Guitar? Lol


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> It's not like he's had any graves to dig lately, other than that of his own career.


lol nice comment :thumbsup: I hate Tito


----------



## gonzo21 (Oct 15, 2006)

I did hate Tito but seeing him on TUF he seemed lieka good guy and he just likes to tlalk trash..


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

kds13 said:


> :laugh: You'd have to ask him...the world may never know.
> 
> 
> This was what made me want to make this thread...I had to wait till my roommate made a GIF for me cause I have no idea how to do it.
> ...


Lol, funniest thread ever. :laugh:


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

This was what made me want to make this thread...I had to wait till my roommate made a GIF for me cause I have no idea how to do it.

Antonio Silva...proving no one over 300 lbs. should do cartwheels.







[/QUOTE]

Lol, he needs like 5 seconds to standup  And this guy could beat fedor?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I was always annoyed by Buentello's "Don't fear me. Fear the consequences." catchphrase. What does that even mean?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I was always annoyed by Buentello's "Don't fear me. Fear the consequences." catchphrase. What does that even mean?


I have no idea, but I loved it when he was getting all happy after beating Aldana at UFC 57. Paul thinks the crowd's really into him, and he goes, "Don't fear me...." to which the crowd responds with, "......." It was great.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

This one speaks for itself.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

vandalian said:


> This one speaks for itself.


That pretty good lol.. 

More more more this thread is ace...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

That was actually pretty cool.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

repped for this thread, some great vids 


btw if anyone posts more, can you please make the height max. 120px just some other boards only allow image height to be a max. of 120px and some of these need to be shown to the world!! lol

a re-size of that coleman would be appreciated :thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

vandalian said:


> This one speaks for itself.


Don't be hatin' on Varner's post-UFC 68 celebration.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

o man this thread is hilarious keep it up the mark coleman video was hilarious


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> Don't be hatin' on Varner's post-UFC 68 celebration.


Actually, I find it hilarious. I'm just glad I had an opportunity to post it.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Brandon Vera's lame dance anyone?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

vandalian said:


>


Is that Krazy Horse, Charles Bennet?


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

i think the thing that wandy does on one leg is like a traditional muay thai dance or somethin


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

name goes here said:


> Is that Krazy Horse, Charles Bennet?


Sure is, takin' down the ref, and getting a yellow card for it!


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

vandalian said:


>



haha, the ref looked so scared!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> And of course the infamous Mark Coleman rope jump.


That's the benchmark as far as I'm concerned. It's going to be really tough to top that one. For whatever reason the fact that it was Mark Coleman makes it even better (or worse depending on your point of view).


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

kds13 said:


>


Hahahahaha ive never seen that before! hilarious


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> the fact that I read this exact topic within the same period time of reading it on sherdog irritates me :thumbsdown:


yea i feel u, but i dont mind when its an interesting topic like this one, cause its just generally 2 different sets of ppl, and you can really tell the maturity level from this forum to that, so i can see some threads get brought over here.. plus mmaforum is like a home haha everyone is cool over here so its basically seeing your friends opinions on the threads ionstead of a 13 year old kid who found out what UFC is cro cop got ko'd on live tv.

but i agree with what your saying


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

vandalian said:


>


WTF Is happening here???


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I was wishing so hard that Gomi would fall when he was going around the ring on the ring posts. I can't remember what fight it was, but he was a bit unsteady on one of them!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

anyone got bas pulling out his moves???


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

**BIG JON** said:


> anyone got bas pulling out his moves???


You mean the "Rutten Jumps"? Those are awesome. I love his "Super Mario" jumps at the end of one fight. I can't remember which one.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

GSP break dancing is pretty bad.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> I was wishing so hard that Gomi would fall when he was going around the ring on the ring posts. I can't remember what fight it was, but he was a bit unsteady on one of them!


He does that all the time. There has been many a time when I thought he would wind up taking a digger. It hasn't happened yet that I can remember.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Classic, Coleman takes the cake!

I laugh when I see GSP's half ass back flips, one day he's going to miss it and ktfo of himself.

Anyone who dances after winning makes me cringe!like I was homophobic

Rampage has the best one, cool yet simple and he can't hurt himself doing it


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Colemans temple headbutt on the turnbuckle seems to be the favorite.



> I laugh when I see GSP's half ass back flips, one day he's going to miss it and ktfo of himself.


:laugh: yeah me too! He almost did that one time, I think after the Trigg fight.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

How come nobody thought of Goodridge bopping the Octagon after he decimated Herrera?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UFn-W0IXcM

He was like cooler than Morpheus for about 3 seconds, then he does that:thumbsdown:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> How come nobody thought of Goodridge bopping the Octagon after he decimated Herrera?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UFn-W0IXcM
> 
> He was like cooler than Morpheus for about 3 seconds, then he does that:thumbsdown:


:laugh: Looks like his head snaps back as his forehead hits the padding. Good God, he could of died. I think no one remembers that because they're still not sure if Herrera is alive.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I actually mentioned that in my Retro Watch for UFC 8.

*Paul Herrera vs Gary Goodridge is next. Goodridge gets Herrera down in an crucifix, and feed's him elbows until he's practically dead. Goodridge then chest bumps the cage, but hits his face in the process. That was tougher than Paul Herrera in this outing. Goodridge is really creative in his sadism.*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

vandalian said:


> This one speaks for itself.


Haahaha wtf? Wow


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

ChemicalBreeze said:


> WAS Chuck the first one to jump up and straddle the cage like they always show in the clip


I remember Tito doing it before him, maybe. Ricco did it too. 

No-one posted Datsik! Fast forward to like 5 mins 30 secs. Best celebration walk EVER! http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2683676985587295275 Actually the whole last fight is funny as f***. :laugh:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> I actually mentioned that in my Retro Watch for UFC 8.
> 
> *Paul Herrera vs Gary Goodridge is next. Goodridge gets Herrera down in an crucifix, and feed's him elbows until he's practically dead. Goodridge then chest bumps the cage, but hits his face in the process. That was tougher than Paul Herrera in this outing. Goodridge is really creative in his sadism.*


I remember that actually, I had wached UFC 8 a few days before. Good stuff as usual from the Retro Watch.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

leo said:


> i always hated chuck lidell's scream while running backwards. it looks like hes about to trip every time


What, really? That's like one of my favorite celebrations, its like a burst of adrenaline after knocking a guy out.

Wow Negation, thats the first time I've seen Goodridge vs. Herrera, no wonder Herrera didn't fight again until 2002. I wouldn't wanna fight again after almost getting murdered either.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

ChemicalBreeze said:


> WAS Chuck the first one to jump up and straddle the cage like they always show in the clip


Actually I think it was Phil Baroni screaming "I am the best eva!"


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I remember that actually, I had wached UFC 8 a few days before. Good stuff as usual from the Retro Watch.


UFC 8 was a really good show, with an interesting concept. it wouldn't really work nowadays, but it was cool to see the UFC put on some freakshow action after Tuli & Yarborough bounced.

There'll be more retro watches on the way.

Also, Datsik is awesome.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Dan Henderson after he beat WAND was ugly if nothing else. i mean the guy is screaming with happiness and adrenaline on the floor and it aint pretty.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Can someone PLEASE find me the Buentello speach clip?


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Rude boy's dance after KTFO Hightower.
> And of course the infamous Mark Coleman rope jump.





kds13 said:


>


lmfao. i'd rep you again kds but i need to "spread it around"

Do Tito Ortiz's shirts count? I'd put the "Gay Mezger is my b*tch" shirt up there.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> lmfao. i'd rep you again kds but i need to "spread it around"
> 
> Do Tito Ortiz's shirts count? I'd put the "Gay Mezger is my b*tch" shirt up there.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVXxHPzdvoY

:laugh:


i didn't want to put the entire fight up so i left just the end...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

What a louie Cabbage is.

What the hell is Chuck doing in there, big man.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

> What a louie Cabbage is


lol


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I personally thought Din Thomas' dance was amazing...amazingly hilarious.

Tank's mockery of John Mattua's zombie pose after knocking him into oblivion was pretty lame too:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RoX40Bx-lzQ


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I remember one Gomi fight where he lost it during his celebration and had to jump off the post, but he landed on the mat outside the ropes, it was pretty impressive.

As far as celebrations go, Coleman's is by far the best/worst. He bounces off those ropes like a child running into a brick wall, I'm not sure how he managed to do that, but I'm glad he did.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> It's not like he's had any graves to dig lately, other than that of his own career.


boom HEADHSOT!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

thought the whole point was also to provide gifs


slugfest said:


> Classic, Coleman takes the cake!
> 
> I laugh when I see GSP's half ass back flips, one day he's going to miss it and ktfo of himself.
> 
> ...


yeah rudeboy's dance was just wrong on so many levels, save that sh!t for the club tropicana. I don’t watch fights to see half naked men gyrating GTFOOHWT


joppp said:


> Dan Henderson after he beat WAND was ugly if nothing else. i mean the guy is screaming with happiness and adrenaline on the floor and it aint pretty.


gif?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't believe no one has mentioned this yet. NATE QUARRY! God I hate that guy. Every win he gets he acts like he just won a trillion dollars and saved the world from apocolypse. Then he always goes on a 5 minute motivation speech about the most boring shit ever.....himself. The Pete Sell fight was fuckin horrible! He just kept going, and going, and going. He wouldn't shut up!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned this yet. NATE QUARRY! God I hate that guy. Every win he gets he acts like he just won a trillion dollars and saved the world from apocolypse. Then he always goes on a 5 minute motivation speech about the most boring shit ever.....himself. The Pete Sell fight was fuckin horrible! He just kept going, and going, and going. He wouldn't shut up!


Hahahaha, I agree man!


----------



## Morlow (Nov 27, 2006)

GMW said:


> Does Karo Parisyan singing count as a post fight celebration?


QFT. I was just thinking this was the worst.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

kds13 said:


> :laugh: You'd have to ask him...the world may never know.
> 
> 
> This was what made me want to make this thread...I had to wait till my roommate made a GIF for me cause I have no idea how to do it.
> ...


LOL.. that's funny!


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

slugfest said:


> I laugh when I see GSP's half ass back flips, one day he's going to miss it and ktfo of himself.


It's kind of funny, since serj just posted this vid today lol.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IlgxNcCGUfE


----------



## rgunns03 (Dec 9, 2007)

I didnt really like B.J. Penn's whole little run out the ring and into the back ordeal after his win against caol uno...Even if he did knock him out real quick and all you should still show a sign of respect to your opponent and also stay for the announcement...


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

rgunns03 said:


> I didnt really like B.J. Penn's whole little run out the ring and into the back ordeal after his win against caol uno...Even if he did knock him out real quick and all you should still show a sign of respect to your opponent and also stay for the announcement...


I actually kinda thought that one was cool...He came right back in anyways.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

How can you hate on Chuck's screaming back-step? That's a classic.

My favorite would have to be T. Silva's. Not that original, but I think he pulls it off the best.

Worst - Troy's was pretty stupid to look at, especially since he was almost TKO'd himself.

And I'm gonna go out on a limb here and put this out there...there is absolutely NO circumstance in which the worm is considered cool. Not one.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Page's howling...
can't stand it. 
He does it way too much.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Page's howling...
> can't stand it.
> He does it way too much.


I don't mind the howling. Now if he was mooing like a cow, that might be a bit more annoying.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Anymore?????


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Tito, Tito, and um, Tito.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

What does Tito do again? I haven't seen him do a victory celebration in a long time..lol


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

tim sylvia opening his mouth....who the **** does he think he is WANDY


----------



## Keevel (Feb 4, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> What does Tito do again? I haven't seen him do a victory celebration in a long time..lol


He digs in a huge trench with a small shovel.

Oh wait!

That's what he's doing in the bedroom at this point.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

heheheh


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Keevel said:


> He digs in a huge trench with a small shovel.
> 
> Oh wait!
> 
> That's what he's doing in the bedroom at this point.



haha...I was knew what he does, just taking a stab at Tito. I think you knew that though.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Nate Quarry.

"AAAAAAHHHHHHH"
"AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH"
"AAAAAAAAHHHHHH"
"Nate, great performance......"
"AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!"

Gah! Shutup fool!


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

vandalian said:


> This one speaks for itself.


this one is so assinine on SO many levels it is just ridiculous. although din thomas' & a silva's stupid ******* dances irk me to absolutely no end. the thing about a sila's dance is that he has done it more than once & that is a dance you should NEVER repeat.


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned this yet. NATE QUARRY! God I hate that guy. Every win he gets he acts like he just won a trillion dollars and saved the world from apocolypse. Then he always goes on a 5 minute motivation speech about the most boring shit ever.....himself. The Pete Sell fight was fuckin horrible! He just kept going, and going, and going. He wouldn't shut up!


He did go on about the spine implant or soemthing...but he followed it up by making Joe REALLY uncomfortable. i belive he said: "we should get an apartment together". Joe was almost speechless. Great interjection of some possible ****-erotic feelings at the most inappropriate time.:thumb04:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP!!


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

yorT said:


> GSP!!


Lol, this one made me Whince, it looks like it hurt.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

no one mentioned newtons dragon ball z kame kame hayduken thing? thats silly... i think its the most embarrassing thing in MMA.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Nate6000 said:


> Lol, this one made me Whince, it looks like it hurt.


Haaaaaa Ha ha,
oh my lord, the leg kicks just killed me.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Keevel said:


> He digs in a huge trench with a small shovel.
> 
> Oh wait!
> 
> That's what he's doing in the bedroom at this point.


No, that would be digging a tunnel under the English Channel with a spoon.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm loving some of these gif's. Keep em' coming. Wow GSP, I'm a little ashamed of that one hah.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Philivey2k8 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVXxHPzdvoY
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


Damn there was a few fighters in there about to get crazy. That dance really pissed people off lol


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

kds13 said:


>


I Know this has been quoted a shitload but damn. Coleman must've been hallucinating or something. Did he not see ropes and a corner there? He acted like there was a big gymnastics pad there or something. Then that guy in the white shirt is just loving it and gives him the extra standing ovation:thumb02: #1 right there


----------

